# Day 21 blood tests are in...



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

And i didnt ovulate     

I really thought that i wouldve.. absolute heart breaker.

What do they do when you dong ovulate on 50mg? If they up the does, is the side effects worse??

im so upset now. i know that many people are in the same boat & it stinks doesnt it.

Em
x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

oh Em big  's i know it isnt easy but try not to worry to much yes they can up your dose to see if this can get them ovaries kickestarted  

as for the side effects on a higher dose i would say its different for everyone + you wont know till you have tried it   you may find you have none 

can i ask what your progesterone levels were hun ?

xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Emily

Sorry your results can back low   i know last month i had the same problem 

Yes doc will probably up your dose,so next month will be good.
Im having my progesterone next monday


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

My first 21 days bloods showed i didnt ov but I think they were done to early. My second round I charted and didnt do the test until after the chart showed ovuation. I ov'd around day 33 and did the test on day 36 and it showed I had ov'd. It depends on your cycles  and individual circumstances.

they put clomid up to 150mg for the second round.


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

just got back from FS

my levels were 2.1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pfftt stupid progesterone.

So my doc has put me on 100mg of clomid and 850mg of Metamorfin.

Has anyone used or had these?? I am gonna start them in a few weeks as our wedding is coming up and i dont wanna have the s.e on the night/ honeymoon!!

the chemist had no idea why i was put on metamorfin.. anyone shed any light for me??

thanks guys
Emx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Oh sorry mate.

Let's hope next cycle is better for you.


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

emily1983 said:


> just got back from FS
> 
> my levels were 2.1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Pfftt stupid progesterone.
> ...


My first(day 21) was 2 and my second(day 36) was 26.

Do you have PCOS? I take metformin for PCOS. Helps balance hormones and regulate your cycles. Before clomid I had met alone and it regulated my periods to 6 weeks and it was a much more normal flow and consistent in length.

If you have longer cycles then day 21 might be too early.

I take 1500mg of met and 150mg of clomid. Lots of girls on the PCOS thread take met.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

like flossy has said not all ladies have the same cycles + a day 21 prog test presumes that you OV'ed on CD 14, to get the true results of progesterone the test needs to be done 7 days after you OV so as you can see this may be later than day 21 or earlier for some women 

hope the next cycle gives better results

xxx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

emily1983 said:


> the chemist had no idea why i was put on metamorfin.. anyone shed any light for me??


sorry to hear that you didn't ovulate
I have just had my blood test today for this.

as for the metformin, I can't fully shed any light on it but I work in a pharmacy and know that we have had other people put on it during fertility, I'll see what I can find out for oyu tomorrow


----------

